# Doesn't anybody buy short fiction horse stories?



## Ilovemytb (Sep 12, 2009)

I know Young Rider has fiction stories in it....you could see if they'll buy it


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think Blaze does too...


----------

